# So, I started a Youtube channel



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

I always liked the idea of starting a YouTube channel, but could never commit to it.... until now! I currently only have three videos; one is a lyric video, and one is a movie my friends and i made in 7th grade, but the last one is a video is an ACTUAL VIDEO that i filmed the other day (it's not the greatest, but oh well it's something)!!!! You are all witness to me promising that I will try to upload at least once or twice weekly.
Here is the link to my channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMM-zYvgUrIiIO7svr0gJEA
Help me keep my promise and if you don't have anything nice to say don't comment. There's no need to crush my fragile self esteem.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The morning routine video was awesome. Your also very pretty. I'm looking forward to more. I would be so scared to put myself out there but I'm so proud of you.


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> The morning routine video was awesome. Your also very pretty. I'm looking forward to more. I would be so scared to put myself out there but I'm so proud of you.


Thanks I really appreciate it! :grin2:
It's really awkward talking into a camera, but I think I'll get used to it.
Also, I don't want to sound desperate (but I am) if you could like or subscribe or comment on videos it would really make my day.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, you put a lot into it and it definitely shows. Are you studying filmography or something (yes I've just commented on your pool video)? If you keep up the videos, you're gonna do well Amelia. And it's always good to see someone with social anxiety stepping out. Welcome to the vlogger club!


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

macky said:


> Wow, you put a lot into it and it definitely shows. Are you studying filmography or something (yes I've just commented on your pool video)? If you keep up the videos, you're gonna do well Amelia. And it's always good to see someone with social anxiety stepping out. Welcome to the vlogger club!


Why thank you!
To be completely honest I have no idea what the heck I'm doing. The filming was done by my brother with an iPad. It actually turned out a lot better than expected and after some editing it turned out pretty good I would say for a first video. I'm going to try to stick with it it's fun to do plus its summer so I have a bit of free time.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome. I'm aware of the courage it takes to do this, very impressed.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice video! You had me laughing.  I went ahead and subscribed.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty funny.

Your voice is memorable/idiosyncratic.

You probably won't get this reference (since you're too young) but your video and your voice reminded me of Daria from MTV.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

That was funny, I laughed a few times. You have a good sense of humor, for real.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

great job! its actually a good way to gain some confidence I find. i started one a while ago for myself. Helped me a bit. I ride snowmobiles and quads, and film them. I decided to plug a microphone in and talk during my rides just about random stuff. So i upload those.


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

I uploaded a new video about Harry Potter, Universal, and *magic*. You should check it out.


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Quick Update*

I wanted to let you guys know that I am no longer making videos under this account. I made the mistake of telling my family about my channel and they proceeded to watch all of my videos in front of me. It was just really awkward and my brother kept making fun of me and threatening to tell everyone so I just set up a new account and transferred my videos to there.
Here's the link to my channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeYIrghjYNYdOjBB39gfsXQ
it's called Amelia Bones (after the HP character since my first name's Amelia)
I'll try to upload every week if I can but it's going to be hard with school starting up soon.
I can't really decide on a theme for my channel yet. So far it's been mostly little skits, but I want to also do fashion and diys. I'll also take suggestions on topics for videos. Please check it out if you get the chance. I will read and respond to every comment.


----------



## MCCyves (Jul 7, 2015)

You are more brave than me. Good job!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yeah I have like 4 different youtube channels. 

My first one is epic battle music compilations and I have like 3k subs now? And one video has over 2 millions views. I guess people really like epic battle music. 


My second channel is me playing guitar just for fun. I'm not really a master or anything. I have 10 subs on that. 

Finally my last two are Runescape related. One of them I just go around trolling people and recording their reactions. I have 50 subs combined. 


I woudn't want my parents finding out about my Youtube channels lol.


----------

